# When to release baby pidgeon



## wildlife (Jun 7, 2006)

hi every one,

Just after some more advice regarding our baby pidgeon, but first I would just like to say thanks for all the very usefull advice given so far.
Our pidgeon is abouy 35 days old now we leave him loose in our garage most of the day to get him use to flying about, but every time we feed him, about twice a day his crop always feels empty, I am worried he is not feeding himself, up untill yesterday I was still feeding him with Kaytee with a syringe, but now I make a mix of Kaytee exact and mix in wild bird seed, he has started pecking it off a spoon, Im I doing right or should I just let him feed himself, I leave a lot of wild bird seed and water around the garage for him to help himself, I would post a few pic's of him but don't no how to?
The worry is if I let him go now he might not feed himself, what do you think?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You need to keep the youngster until you know for sure that s/he is eating enough to remain healthy. The bird also needs to know how to peck at and pick up food from the floor or ground as there aren't likely to be many "spoon feeders" out there in the wild. Also, the feathers need to be fully in and waterproof and the flying skills strong before release.

There is a good thread here on Pigeon-Talk about release criteria.

You attach pictures by scrolling down under your message to the Manage Attachments button. Click that and follow the instructions for locating and uploading your photos.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the youngster is eating enough you should see alot of raisin size poops in your garage, he would poop one about every hour. 

You can't exactly wean him off the kaytee completely if he is not actually picking up and swallowing seeds, and he should be eating about a tablespoon three times a day for now.


----------

